# cooool vid



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't like the food they're advertising, but darn the ad is NEAT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUCRZzhbHH0


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That ad is soo cool!!

That whippet was just too cute!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm with Jak. Just love that whippet. Thanks for sharing FD, really cute ad!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome~ I posted it on my Facebook  thanks for sharing!


----------

